# Que es LDR y NTC



## zampas (Nov 21, 2006)

Me pueden decir que es una LDR y una NTC?

un saludo a los del foro!


----------



## chuko (Nov 21, 2006)

Una LDR es una resistencia dependiente de la luz, o sea, cambia la resistencia de acuerdo a la luz incidente. Un incremento de la intensidad de la luz significa un decremento en la resistencia del LDR, y es una variación exponencial por lo tanto no es lineal.

Una NTC es una resistencia que cambia con la temperatura. Su resistencia disminue cuando la temperatura aumenta.


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 21, 2006)

Veo que es un tema de acrónimos
LDR: Light Dependant Resistor, resistor que varia su valor con la luz que le incide
NTC: Negative Temperature coefficient, resistor que reduce su valor con la temperatura

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termistor
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/LDR


----------

